# Damascus and Damascus M-3



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 14, 2008)

Recived today the first Damascus M-3 blank. Mike was kind enough to send me the 1st. Damascus and I promised to give it an honest critique. The blank has the same pattern as the Moukome-Gane only in two shades of very dark grey.Very rich looking with the right fittings.Turns the same as the M-G. I spoke to Mike about the pattern and he is working on other patterns. (Real Damascus has many different patterns accourding to the  hammered folds). All in all a nice  blank for some kits, might look good on the new Cambridge. Now its your turn to critique.........
Look at the third picture for a comparison to real Damascus Steel in a Sierra


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 14, 2008)

Very stately looking.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that's really elegant looking, looks a lotlike D-steel, and I love the color! Very nice pens. Hey, why don't we have a 'thumbs-up' smiley?

Well, picture this guy flashing some Fonzy: [8D]


----------



## thewishman (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good from here. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## bitshird (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good to me! how heavy is that Damascus Sierra? [^]


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 14, 2008)

You did a great job.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great Roy. Great work.

Thanks Dawn for the Thumbs up for Roy. I was trying to find one in Smiley Central.

Mike


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmp, Maybe it's the pics, or maybe it's just me, but I like the swirl of the 'fake' better than the 'real' straight lines in the serria.


----------



## R2 (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful pens old mate!![][][8D][^]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful![8D]


----------



## TBone (Jan 14, 2008)

I think Gary hit it perfect.....stately.  Good job.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2008)

Now you got me standing down at the mail box waiting on my blanks to arrive.
It's cold and nasty---if I catch a cold I am blaming you.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 15, 2008)

Beautiful![]


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it looks great.

Any idea when these blanks will be available to the public?

Could you share your source on the Damascus steel blank?

Thanks


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 15, 2008)

I have to agree.  That's a really sharp looking pen.  To my eye, it is crying out for a single-tone nib, or (if such a beast exists) a 2-tone black-ti/platinum nib.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## MHKogan (Jan 15, 2008)

Roy, your craftsmanship is extraordinary.  You bring out an elegance from our material that is uniquely yours. I could not have selected a better artist to turn our first Damascus pen blank.

I have just posted a "GROUP BUY" for our M3 Damascus, Black Gold and Mokume pen blanks in the "Group Buy" section of the forum.  Anyone who wants to purchase these spectacular materials at the volume discount needs to do so before Saturday (Jan. 19th) when the offer expires.  Anyone looking for more information about this remarkable new material should visit our website www.MetalPenBlanks.com .

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 15, 2008)

For those of us that are new to this "metal" thing, can these be turned using our normal wood tools?  The pen is absolutely stunning, and I wonder if it is similar to turning other items.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 15, 2008)

These blanks turn like resin blanks.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent job Roy.  I like the blank and kit combination.  You took superb materials and crafted a "stately" pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 15, 2008)

The blanks are available right now on a group buy,go to our classified. I've also sent you a PM.



> _Originally posted by CUTiger3_
> <br />I think it looks great.
> 
> Any idea when these blanks will be available to the public?
> ...


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW!!!!very classy[]


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, I just placed my order on the Group buy. 




> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />The blanks are available right now on a group buy,go to our classified. I've also sent you a PM.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice enough looking pens. But, from the pictures, I can't say that they remind me of Damascus steel. Maybe in hand they would.


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 18, 2008)

Bullseye! Right on, that is an incredible piece of work!


----------



## gerryr (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice pens as always Roy.  Is the Sierra made from real Damascus steel?


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2008)

I prefer the real one, but a nice look nevertheless. []


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2008)

Gerry,yes its made from a billet of real Damascus steel.Thanks for everyones comments.





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Very nice pens as always Roy.  Is the Sierra made from real Damascus steel?







 Edited for big fingered spelling error


----------



## simomatra (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow! very nice pens got to love those blanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful work, Roy.  I can't make myself pull the trigger on the cost of those blanks just yet, but that really turned out well.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 19, 2008)

Excellent work!  I love the look!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 19, 2008)

Bella, Bella [] That is a beuatiful pen Roy. Mike has done another great job on a new pen blank.

I just have a hard time swallowing 28-35 for a pen blank.[V] Nothing against Mike or his product, and I really appreciate his discount to the group. But do you think the value is there? JMO, DSTM, JTTSTP []


----------

